# Drill to hanlde 6" hole saw



## Snapperhead (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a Lenox 6" hole saw drill bit that I use regular when building corn hole game sets. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good drill powerful enough to handle this size bit? I have already damaged one (cheaper) drill. TIA.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I beleive your best bet would be to set up a template/jig for a plunge router with collette and upper cut spiral.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

milwaukee hole hawg.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Drill press? :smile:


----------



## Snapperhead (Nov 19, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Drill press? :smile:


I thought of this as I only have a small tabletop drill press and would like a larger one. The center of the hole saw is 9" from the top of the wood. Would a drill press have this kind of clearance?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Drill press would be one suggestion but not for the clearance needed unless you buy a 20"drill press like this one which is the one I have. A 1/2" drill of a good quality brand would be another option something with a lot of torque. I have a Dewalt 1/2" drill that I use for mixing sheet rock mud, Thin set, paint etc. It would work. However accuracy and for safety purposes the drill press is better. A 1/2" drill with a 6" hole saw will break your wrist or cause other problems if it grabs hold on tight and don't rush it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Snapperhead said:


> I thought of this as I only have a small tabletop drill press and would like a larger one. The center of the hole saw is 9" from the top of the wood. Would a drill press have this kind of clearance?


Depends on the type of size of the drill press. A 20" drill press means that it can drill a hole in the center of a 20" board. so yes but only a very large one.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

A powerful drill is necessary to drive such a large holesaw, but that combination would be dangerous. The holesaw grabs easily and you can't hold the drill, as said above it may break your wrist.
Drill press or router with template would be better.


----------



## Snapperhead (Nov 19, 2010)

Longknife said:


> Drill press or router with template would be better.


Does anyone know if there might already be a template available for a router that I can purchase?


----------



## Snapperhead (Nov 19, 2010)

Snapperhead said:


> Does anyone know if there might already be a template available for a router that I can purchase?


Never mind. I Google'd for my own answer. :smile: Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

There are lots of circle cutters for routers. I have the Milescraft edge guide / circle jig. If you go that way, get some 1/4" 20 star knobs to replace the threaded plastic knobs the Milescraft comes with. It's a decent jig but the knobs don't allow it to lock down, meaning your router will take off across your workpiece if you use it as it comes out of the box...


----------



## dredwards (Apr 15, 2011)

Drill Press make sure to get at least a 12 speed so you can gear down to around 250 rpm I do this when I make coasters


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's your chance to get a larger drill press. I have hurt my wrist with a 1 1/2 inch hole saw when it locked up in my dewalt cordless dril. If your dead set on using a cordless drill then get a dewalt because that will have the power for one of those but be carful you won't be able to do any woodworking for a while if you break your wrist


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

You should look on cregslist there are tons of good large drill presses that will Handel that bit with ease for under 400


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> You should look on cregslist there are tons of good large drill presses that will Handel that bit with ease for under 400


If you had read the 2nd post by the OP you would know that he wants the center of the hole 9" from the top of board. That would require a 20" drill press I doubt you will see many of those for sale on craigs list because it is a larger drill press then what most people use. I have one myself ( a bit over kill) but I'm guessing most have a 16" or smaller.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry i did not know that to do that it had to be a 20 inch drill press i thought it had to be a 9 or 10 inch drill press


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazon has Shopfox 34" radial benchtop DP new for $233./used for $129.

When I check my links it says not valid... but they are there. :yes:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ya a radial drill press sounds like the answer to your problem


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

There are drills out there that have a place to screw in a peace of 3/4" pipe into for an aux handle but for the price of one of those you could by the radial drill press.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ya a radial drill press sounds like the answer to your problem


Never seen a Radial drill press that large but that would work. I'm guessing they work good Never used one before.



mveach said:


> There are drills out there that have a place to screw in a peace of 3/4" pipe into for an aux handle but for the price of one of those you could by the radial drill press.



My 1/2" Dewalt has the extra handle and sure it helps but I have had it grab before and it rips out your hand.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> sorry i did not know that to do that it had to be a 20 inch drill press i thought it had to be a 9 or 10 inch drill press


There was a thread on that a long time ago. The size of the drill press is the size board that you can drill a whole in the center of. I know it seems to make more sense the other way but that's how the decided to do it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazon.com: SHOP FOX W1669 1/2-Horsepower Benchtop Radial Drill Press: Home Improvement :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for letting me know since im new to woodworking i dont know a whole lot yt and stuff like size of a dril press no one ever tols me about so thanks for letting me know


----------

